# Warcraft 3 zwischensequenzen



## red_devil256 (18. Juli 2012)

Wollte nur mal fragen wieso bei mir die zwischensequenzen so grau dargestellt werden? Spiel funzt wunderbar aber die videos sind so grau dargestellt. Ist das normal oder gibt es da eine lösung?


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. Juli 2012)

red_devil256 schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal fragen wieso bei mir die zwischensequenzen so grau dargestellt werden? Spiel funzt wunderbar aber die videos sind so grau dargestellt. Ist das normal oder gibt es da eine lösung?


Seit wann hast du dieses Problem?


----------



## red_devil256 (18. Juli 2012)

Seid ich es installiert hab


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (18. Juli 2012)

Hast du neusten treiber deiner graka installiert? Spiel gepatched? Es kann allerdings auch sein, dass dieser Fehler nur durch das installieren älterer treiber behoben werden kann. Das wäre natürlich ganz mies So war das auch bei mir mit gothic 4.


----------



## red_devil256 (18. Juli 2012)

Also hab spiel gepatched und neuste nvidia treiber drauf. Ich versteh das nicht

Kann mir niemand was dazu sagen? Wo sind die w3 spieler


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (19. Juli 2012)

Du könntest eventuell den support von blizzard aschreiben, aber ich hab wenig hoffnung, dass die zurückscheiben. Ist immerhin 10 jahre altes spiel.


----------



## red_devil256 (19. Juli 2012)

Was ich über google rausgefunden hab, dass das problem jemand auch gehabt hat. Er hat das spiel deinst. und neu inst. dann war das problem weg. Probier ich auch mal aus


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (21. Juli 2012)

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es klappt. Bei manchen älteren Spielen kann es Probleme durch Treiber oder noch fieser durch Codecs geben. Den ersten Teil von Thief (1998) kann ich unter Windows 7 z.B. spielen, aber nur ohne die Videos zu sehen. Die brauchten nämlich einen Codec, der inzwischen nicht mehr bei Windows dabei ist und auch nicht mehr einfach so installiert werden kann, da das als unbefugter Eingriff in Systemdateien angesehen wird.


----------

